
Open Source Social Network - rahuldottech
https://www.opensource-socialnetwork.org/
======
j45
Upon logging into the demo account, a clever upsell appears to a $219 product.

[https://www.softlab24.com/product/view/43/premium-social-
net...](https://www.softlab24.com/product/view/43/premium-social-network)

------
kresten
Product names matter. This needs a more catchy name. Maybe people here could
suggest better names that are available.

